# New owner of a gorgeous goodwwod green 3.2 mk1



## greenie (Oct 9, 2021)

Here’s my gorgeous new to me mk1 3.2 TT in goodwood green. It looks almost black at times but when the sun comes out it’s a glorious metallic green. Sounds pretty nice too. But not sure how to upload a vid here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hiya,,,
another newbie saying HI,,,,
Great colour,,,,


----------



## greenie (Oct 9, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
> Hoggy.


Cheers, looking forward to that legendary German engineering and reliability 😜


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

greenie said:


> Cheers, looking forward to that legendary German engineering and reliability 😜


Hi Greenie, Don't hold your breath.
Goodwood green was the colour of my first demo in 2001, I preferred *Amulet Red.*
Hoggy.


----------



## iamnicolas (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome! Lovely car


----------

